# Thinking about buying a Haggis Trooper Saddle



## tbrantley (Mar 6, 2011)

I am thinking about buying a Heggis Trooper Saddle. Does anyone have any info. thoughts are opinions about them. 

I need some help deciding. I am used to riding a Western Circle Y Saddle w/ Flex Tree but it is too long for my horse and is rubbing his back.

I have to get another saddle so I am trying to do some research on them. I had a Tucker Saddle loved if for me but it was what rubbed my horse to start with and caused the sore place on his back.

I am a little nervous about riding in a trooper saddle but friends are telling me it would be the best for my horse. 

Thank you in advance for any infor you can give me on saddles.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

tbrantley said:


> I am thinking about buying a Heggis Trooper Saddle. Does anyone have any info. thoughts are opinions about them.
> 
> I need some help deciding. I am used to riding a Western Circle Y Saddle w/ Flex Tree but it is too long for my horse and is rubbing his back.
> 
> ...


A good fitting Trooper saddle is hard to beat from the perspective of the horse. Use to be the universal patern military saddle if you trace it's history and evolution. Starting back in the first half of the 1800's.
Good weight displacement (spread out more like a western saddle). Well off the spine with space for air flow. Make sure you get a good measurment for your gullet, etc... I believe Haggis uses brass or bronze for their frame (pommel and cantle are wrapped over metal) which can allow for making fit changes later. I'd heard that Haggis can make fit changes to their saddles, but haven't confirmed this. A nice feature though if they do. Horses backs can change with time. Most notably when they are still growing between 4 and 6, and muscling up. Being able to make the adjustments to the same saddle would be great. Should be less costly to make the change than replacing them. Let us know if you find out if Haggis will make changes when needed.
My first Trooper was a Tucker. Nice saddle, but to heavy for my liking. I'd been borrowing a friends, but my mare has out grown it, so I'm having Haskett make one for me. My mare has a short back (23.5"), so I like having them made for her. Not sure about making changes to a Hasket Trooper though, since they use stainless steel. They have a good reputation though and good prices.
There's also the Saddle Guy who does custom Troopers too.
Won't bother listing all the makers of Troopers. An online search would take care of that.


----------



## tbrantley (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you for the info. I have ordered the Haggis Saddle and I am waiting for it to come in. I hope that I like it. 


They talk like you can adjust it some. I will be letting you know how I like it when it comes in.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

They can have the seat adjusted some via the straps underneath (you'll see them when you get the saddle). Can't change the gullet or bar spread without being able to bend the metal that makes up the pommel. That's something that makes bronze nice. It's easier to work then steal and doesn't degrade as much from being widened or shortened.

I really like the Trooper saddle. For my distance riding it is my saddle of choice


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I've heard good things about troopers. Make sure to post pics and a review when you get it!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm wondering if you are putting too much weight on the cantle. The purpose of the cantle is to prevent your butt from scooting off the horse's back should he suddenly take off. Try shifting your pelvis forward a couple of inches and see if that helps. You may need to bring your legs back a little as well.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> I'm wondering if you are putting too much weight on the cantle. The purpose of the cantle is to prevent your butt from scooting off the horse's back should he suddenly take off. Try shifting your pelvis forward a couple of inches and see if that helps. You may need to bring your legs back a little as well.


What was than in reference to?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If the rider is too much on the cantle hair can rub off or the horse can develop sore spots. If a clean pad is used on a dusty back the pattern of the dirt will say a lot. I've bo't a few pads that denoted how unbalanced the rider was. There was noticably more dirt and slight pad wear on one side. The other showed how the rider was too bar back.


----------



## tbrantley (Mar 6, 2011)

No, the problem was actually with my saddlle it didn't fit my horse properly. I used different blankets and it helped some but my horse has a lot of back in movement which cause the saddle to move back and forth rubbing the horse. I am having the new trooper saddle made specifically by my horse's measurements. My horse is a TWH and often western saddles don't fit them like they do a quarter horse. I am familiar with how to sit correctly in a saddle. I have ridden for many years and a lot of horses. This horse is the only one that the saddle doesn't fit. I think if it was the way that I ride in the saddle I would have other horses that the saddle would have rubbed. But thank you for the information.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

What rigging did you end up getting? While I'm at it, why don't I just bombard you with all of my questions! :lol: What made you choose Haggis over another company, like Heskett? What sort of warranty does Haggis have?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

its lbs not miles said:


> There's also the Saddle Guy who does custom Troopers too.


I 2nd The Saddle Guy, I have seen one of his Troopers 1st hand... very nice Trooper Saddles - The Saddle Guy




.


----------



## tbrantley (Mar 6, 2011)

AQHA13 said:


> What rigging did you end up getting? While I'm at it, why don't I just bombard you with all of my questions! :lol: What made you choose Haggis over another company, like Heskett? What sort of warranty does Haggis have?


 
To be honest, I thought that I was ordering from Heskett when I first was looking at the saddles. I had some friends that were riding in Heskett saddles but they bought them before the name had changed. They were telling me the name had changed and it was "H" something. So, when I googled it I typed in trooper saddles and came across Haggis Saddles and looked out them, I really like there looks. I also wanted a horn and the Haggis has a horn. So, I got the western rigging and everything else that i wanted. When I called and talked to them the were very helpful and asked a lot of questions about my horse, how I rode him and wanted pictures were the saddle had rubbed him and measurements of him, plus measurements of my other saddle that was bothering him. I didn't realize it was the wrong saddle company until a week later by than I already had my heart set on the saddle. My husband does a lot of field trials and these saddles are very popular with field trial riders. When I talked to some of his friends they bragged on how comfortable they were for them as well as the horse. I should have it in by the weekend then you can see pictures and I will know more.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

tbrantley said:


> To be honest, I thought that I was ordering from Heskett when I first was looking at the saddles. I had some friends that were riding in Heskett saddles but they bought them before the name had changed. They were telling me the name had changed and it was "H" something. So, when I googled it I typed in trooper saddles and came across Haggis Saddles and looked out them, I really like there looks. I also wanted a horn and the Haggis has a horn. So, I got the western rigging and everything else that i wanted. When I called and talked to them the were very helpful and asked a lot of questions about my horse, how I rode him and wanted pictures were the saddle had rubbed him and measurements of him, plus measurements of my other saddle that was bothering him. I didn't realize it was the wrong saddle company until a week later by than I already had my heart set on the saddle. My husband does a lot of field trials and these saddles are very popular with field trial riders. When I talked to some of his friends they bragged on how comfortable they were for them as well as the horse. I should have it in by the weekend then you can see pictures and I will know more.


The Heskett's started Tarpin saddles I think. Same makers and they are very popular with the field trial riders, so they have to be durable. Russ is very helpful with any questions you might have and will want to know about your horses size, etc.. Likes to have pictures of the horse too. They'll make the Trooper how you want it just like Haggis.

The one thing you might like about the Haggis better is use of bronze vs steel. Bronze is easier to make size adjustments to, because it can be reshaped easier. If I can get Jeff to confirm that they can make adjustments when the horse has a size change I might get my next Trooper from Haggis. Heskett has the better price and (hate to say this helped sway me :lol had the color I wanted. Wouldn't turn either of them down, or one of Kevin's (the Saddleguy). They all have good reputations for doing quality work.

Troopers are rather less known and certainly under used, because most people are stuck in a discipline, so they logically get the saddle for it (Dressage, Hunt, Western Pleasure, Jump, Cutting, Roping, Barrels, etc....). The Trooper is more all around saddle. I wouldn't use it for some of the Western disciplines (e.g. roping) because some need the horn and/or high pommel, etc... But you can certainly jump with a Trooper and ride all day for days. Being a distance rider is what made the Trooper my favorite, but that's because the condition of the horse is critical. 200+ miles from home is the wrong place to start having back problems. Of course as with all saddles a great deal will depend on proper fit.

There's suppose to be a new Trooper maker starting up this month. I might need to check out what their doing.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

New Trooper makers:

Millersburg Saddle Co., Ltd | Millersburg, OH 44654

Site says they'll start on 17 March. Being new there's not really a source of information out there yet.

I know people who like C&W Troopers and have a friend who likes the Tucker, but I find them both to be heavier than what I want. Distance riders like to keep the weight down as much as possible. It's the weight that will do the damage, not the distance 
I'm sure there are makers of Trooper saddles in most English speaking countries, but it's easier dealing with those made in North America.


----------



## tbrantley (Mar 6, 2011)

I’m empress how knowledgeable you are about the trooper saddles. I tried out the Tucker saddle and it was too heavy for me. I am a little nervous because I haven’t ridden on a trooper saddle before. I am being told that you don’t feel secure on them the way they sit you. My horse is about 16.2 and that makes me a little concerned. What can you tell me about how they set you in the seat? Does it take long to adjust to the difference? Jeff has been very helpful and he did say if I wasn't satisfied that I could return it minus the postage fees. I hope that will not be an issure.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

First time I sat one it felt a little different, but I didn't feel like I wasn't secure.
You don't have the deep seat of a western or plantation style, but I do like it better than a Hunt seat or some of the other disciplines. I won't lie and tell you that it was designed for the comfort of the rider. It was designed for the comfort of the horse, but also so that a rider could stay on and also endure long periods in the saddle. Keep in mind that it is the the 3rd + evolution of a military saddle (slight changes as they tried making improvements to the basic design). It was designed for the kind of work that the mounted soldier did.
You can ride all day for multiple days with both horse and rider ready to go on each of the following days.
In my case I was riding it comfortably before the end of my first day of riding one. But I would never say that will be true for everyone. I'm just comfortable on a horse. I've ridden a variety of saddles and can do them all. Although I'll confess to prefer some over others. Because my riding of choice is distance riding I have to look at the saddle that makes it possible for my horse to do it. I can adjust myself to the saddle, but they can't. In truth if I was only going to ride a few miles a week (usually a weekend ride) I would probably ride a comfortable Plantation that fit my horse well, because it was designed for the riders comfort. You'll find that many people who ride Troopers do it because it's comfortable enough for them and best for their horse. If you have good balance and a good "seat" then you should do fine on a Trooper (and while I don't have a padded seat......they are more comfortable) )


----------



## tbrantley (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you for the information. I am looking for something that is comfortable for my horses. This horse takes care of me for many miles at a time, never hesitates even when he is hurting. I believe I can learn to like this saddle. I should get it tomorrow. I can't wait to see how it is going to work out.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

When you put it on you should be able to see why it works well for the horse. you should be able to look down the back under the saddle from the rump clear to the withers. Showing that there won't be any pressure on the spine and there will be plenty of air flow. They make pads that are not padded top center so that you can get better effect, but they'll do fine even with a blanket.
Another advantage to Troopers that I forgot to mention is maintaining and repairing. You'll be able to see why why you get the saddle. It's like a series of parts all put together, so that any one part and be replaced if needed.

Can't give you any tips on making the seat adjustments (never did it), but you should see the straps underneath the seat that allow for it. I'm sure Jeff could fill you in if you want to adjust it differently than how it comes

What a lot of people don't like is how the seat is suspended above the back. They feel it keeps them from having full close contact. But you cant provide that "close contact" and provide the clearance off the spine and good air flow. Can't have both, so we have to pick which is most important.

Hope the saddle works out for you. Some love them and others don't.


----------



## sig1946 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Trooper Saddles*

Wish I had seen all of this earlier. All should consider a Christie Trooper. The maker has listen to his customers, features are solid fasteners, 100% satisfaction guarantee. Need to get one before he is done making saddles. His saddles are as good or better than the older Dunns or 1980's Tuckers. A lot better than Haggis.


----------



## Bbear1951 (Mar 14, 2017)

*Troopersaddle❤❤❤*

I love my trooper saddle. I bought a gaited horse and that is what the owner used. After the horse got a sore back, it was recommended. She had a haggis saddle custom made for this horse. But it cost more than the horse I bought the horse and found a trooper saddle on eBay. Other women that have tried mine love it. It's the Lazy Boy of saddles.


----------

